# Vise stop for Bridgeport vise



## kvom (May 1, 2009)

At school I made a clamp-type stop that clamps to the fixed jaw of a Kurt vise. However the jaws on a Bridgeport vise are slanted, so I can't use it. I do plan to replace this vise with a Kurt, as a friend just bought a BP with no vise and has agreed to buy mine. In the meantime, I made this one out of a few pieces of steel I had lying about:







Should be OK for the shortterm.


----------



## BobWarfield (May 2, 2009)

A small Kant-Twist can be clamped to most vise jaws to make a convenient stop:






If I'm not using the nicer stop (see below), I almost always slap a Kant-Twist on even if I'm not planning on needed a stop. You just never know when it might be convenient to remove the workpiece and want to put it back in the same place.

I made a vise stop that attaches to the rear jaw holes of my Kurt:






Cheers!

BW


----------



## kvom (May 2, 2009)

That's mighty slick, Bob.  :bow:

In the 4wd world, my "design" would be termed "booty fab".


----------



## BobWarfield (May 3, 2009)

Nah, I need one like your table stop too. 

A man can't have too many gadgets in his shop!

Cheers,

BW

"Booty Fab" 

Sounds like kind of a one-bunned sort of thing. :big:

I like it!


----------



## Blogwitch (May 3, 2009)

http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=1007.msg7807#msg7807

Blogs


----------



## kvom (May 3, 2009)

Since I'm selling this vise, I don't want to drill any holes in it. Besides, it's trammed in nice and square at the moment. ;D


----------



## tel (May 4, 2009)

Blogwitch  said:
			
		

> http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=1007.msg7807#msg7807
> 
> Blogs



Hmmm .... some familiar names over there - has there been a mass exodus I don't know about?



			
				kvom  said:
			
		

> Since I'm selling this vise, I don't want to drill any holes in it. Besides, it's trammed in nice and square at the moment. ;D



So is mine - spot on actually, but I gota take it off to fit the dividing head! :wall:


----------

